# New guy, 27" Black Mambas



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

ok guys, i'm not going to act like i know a ton. i just bought a 05 BF 750 and it has the 27" black mambas on it when i got it. they LOOK SICK !! BUT, like i said idk too much and all i've read is stuff about how heavy they are .

Are they really going to break stuff? i ride in a pasture and some mud. i plan on taking it to the mud trails quite often but i will be riding on hard surfaces too. 

with the weight is there anything i need to change ? i do know for a 750 it doesn't feel as powerful at WOT as i thought it would. But then again i just bought it. 

any advice for the newbie would be helpful !!

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

oh, and so far one the stetch of road i had i only hit 48mph... it may have had more but i ran out of road....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it were me, I'd try to sell them and get some outlaws, if you plan to do a lot of heavy muddin... If you're going to be more 50/50 on riding (trail/mud) then you might want to step down even further to something more trail worthy, that will still get you through the mud like a zilla, or the new mayhem's.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

whats the reason? (don't forget i'm new lol)

what will they break ? what will be bad? (i've seen quite abit of negative stuff and i just now dropped it off to get a full service on it since i bought it used. and the guy their said "better have deep pockets if you're using these tires")


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Axles mostly. Any tire can add stress & it's mostly driver related when axles break. So it's not like switching will keep it from happening. I just think those tires are way over rated & too heavy to really be worth anything. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

i wouldn't personally buy them (even though they look awesome) they were on it when i bought it (2 days ago) so at the moment i don't have the funds to grab another pair. i can tell they are nice in the mud. had a little fun last night. and they climp pretty well also !

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

also, should i change anything in the cluth with these tires on it? if so what? and not to sound extremely stupid, but how much $$ should that run me?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you have throttle control you should be alright on axles. But being that you already stated you ran it WFO I would think you should probably get some lighter tires. I love my mega mayhems. They are reasonably priced and wear like iron. They weigh half as much as the mambas. Your clutching might need a clutch kit but it might already have one. Tires that big and heavy will rob power from any machine, clutch kit or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

when ya'll talk about throttle control with the tires... umm , i know i love to floor it (thumb it lol) .. not to sound dumb again, i'm trying to learn as i go, but what is the harm when going faster on the quad? (yes i know that sounds like a 6 yr old's question)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Throttle control meaning, don't floor it... flooring it w/ heavy tires, especially in the mud = disaster waiting to happen for drive train parts... 

Being that you're new to this brute, and all this power, I think it would be best to get rid of them (Im sure someone would buy them) and get something that weighs less and will be easier on the drive train. Especially if you have a heavy thumb.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rule-of-thumb with Brutes "If it can't spin the tires.. and it can't slip the belt, it's going to break the weakest thing between the two point".


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

That sounds like a rule of thumb for any wheeler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

trust me. listen to reason on here. i now you will enjoy your bike alot more with lighter tires. outlaws would be a great choice and of course i cant say enough about zillas. in any case you should find out if you have upgraded clutch springs or clutch work. your thumb is the main damage machine but too heavy a tire isnt going to offer your bike alot of room to play with. ....or just go out and ride and see how everything does. you may find that there is no reason to change anything.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

one more thing. too heavy a tire could make backing out of a sticky situation alot harder or impossible. the power just wont be there when you need it. and i get alot more satisfaction backing out of a bad situation under the bikes own power than being winched or towed out.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

here comes my dumb question.

how do i check and see if any clutch work has been done ? 

also, lets say i'm on a budget (since i JUST bought this thing) what tires would you recommend? (good performance for a low-ish price)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Take the cover off (10 bolts) and look to see what color the springs are...

If you look in the kawi clutching section there are all kinds of threads w/ how-to's on taking it all apart. Video's too. You wont have to pull the clutch to see the spring. Just pull the cover and look in there w/ a flashlight.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

for when i look: if it is stock what should the colors be? (can i find a picture somewhere of it stock?)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

stock should just be metal color maybe w/ some dots on it.

after market springs will be fully painted.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would look into the mega mayhems if you want something a little lighter then mambas and cheaper too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Spend your money on clutch springs and just ride with those tires. That's what I'd do. 27" mambas can't be that heavy, can they? 31 laws are 50 lbs each and we sling those no problem.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yeah. But why sacrifice all that weight for a 27" tire?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I could be wrong but the last I knew the 27's weigh right around 50lbs a tire no rim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a lot of weight for a 27. Compared to come others in the 30lb range.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yep they are heavy. I got stuck last night and it took my buddies can am 1000 an hr to get me out these tires just coat up and are too heavy to spin in clay!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

They are a mud bog show tire only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

oh, i didn't know that .... they were just on it when i bought it..


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well they are meant to do any mudding but they are about only good for mud bogs and shows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

to give you an idea.... 27" mambojambos= 50lbs
30" monsters= 48lbs
30" zillas= 30-35 lbs

if ya dont have em, start with some VFJ springs and try that out. but honestly i would try and sell or trade those 27" concrete blocks. 50lbs for a 27 is obsurd. try the "for sale" section on here and craigslist for used tires. . i like superswamper products but a 50 lb 27" atv tirewould be better on a v-8 CJ than an atv.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

i know this sounds dumb, but are my tires the reason i can't get the front end off the ground? i see everybody with the same quad doing wheelies and mine won't even lift the tires off the ground... 

as far as i know it's stock clutching. i spoke with the previous owner and the only thing he did to the quad was wheels/tires and he bought it used from a dealership.. 

to be honest i do not understand clutching and all the different springs at all. if i am correct, they are the same as gears in a sports car.. right? 

i like the aggresive look but can't afford a ton of money ... i'd like to get a new set of tires and then sell these... but all i see is people talking about mud tires.. now, i will be 50/50 with mud/hard surface so i can't really get a strictly mud tire.. 

i read mega mayhems are good all around.. is this correct? does anybody have weights for 28" for 14's megas?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's stock clutching you need to quit riding it w/ them on there until you get rid of them or change the clutch if you are going to keep them. 

Someone might trade you for them. There are people who want them just b/c they look cool. So someone might trade you something for them even Steven. Then clutch based on what you get. To clear up any confusions on clutching just go start readin the Kawi clutching section in your spare time. Lots of good info there.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think there is a heavier tire out there...is there?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

A 32.5 mamba lol. That's about the heaviest tire I know of for a atv. I have 27" mega mayhems on 12" rim and they weigh around 30-35lbs per tire. So I would imagine a 28 with 14" rims is probably close to that on weight. But it makes up that weight in the 14" rim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

ok question... i have 14" SS rims. (idk what they are exactly i bought it with them on there)

what would be better... the 27 or 28" mega mayhems

or 

27.5 Pitbull Growler II's ? 

i will be doing quite a bit on hard surfaces plz keep that in mind. but at the same time i don't want something thats just going to get stuck in mud since our trails are VERY muddy when we go !! 

also, if you know, which you recommend do you know what clutch items to get? (just springs? kit? or what? if just springs, what colors?)

y'all are awesome !


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just concentrate on tires, then once you've picked some, call vforcejohn (he's a sponsor) and tell him what you got and he can tell you what springs he can send you. Run his springs, you will love it.

Tires, read through the "best all around tire" thread.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Before I buy, does anybody have concerns with mega mayhems? I think the 27" mm on 14 wheels are half the weight of my mambas so... Plz respond if there's anything I need to know about them before I buy


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

THark88 said:


> Before I buy, does anybody have concerns with mega mayhems? I think the 27" mm on 14 wheels are half the weight of my mambas so... Plz respond if there's anything I need to know about them before I buy


The only thing you need to know is that they're awesome for a mix of mud and trail. I've got about 300 miles on mine and I'm still loving them as much as the day I put them on. 

I went 28x11x12 all the way around. I've hung in there with Silverbacks, Outlaws, axle paddled bikes, you name it. I trail ride to the holes, so I wanted something aggressive with good trail manners, and these are just that. But keep in mind that they're a mud tire FIRST. Not a trail tire that does good in the mud. 

Here's some pics if you want an idea of how they look on the bike.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

looks sick dude !! just enough aggressive look,but not wild like my stupid black mambas !! 

i found a set of 28-9-12 (2) 28-11-12 (2) on EBAY for $495 shipped. does anybody know of a better deal anywhere?

also, FATKID, is there a reason you went fat all around? instead of skinny up front ? ?


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

I wanted it to float. And float even. I'm a big dude. Skinnies would dig me to china. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

so if i'm 220lbs.. and don't do much water riding, alot of mud tho.. will skinnys be bad up front? i also thought about maybe a little less weight with skinnys up front. i'd like to be able to do a wheelie every now an then (currently i can't get the mambas an inch off the ground)


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

The megas run small. If you run 28x11 all the way around you will not be disappointed. You can rotate the tires so they wear evenly too if you get all the same size. Check out *no links please, rules....* they have the cheapest prices I could fine on the megas. They are very fast with there orders and shipping. I got mine from somewhere in like central US and got them in NY in 3 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

they come out to $638 there

for skinnys and wides it's $494 on ebay. 28x9-12(2) 28x11-12(2)

would it be that much of a diff going to all wides? (i just got the bike and it's not like i'm using it every day.)

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

my apologies, i had other stuff in my cart lol ..

for the 28's all wide is $515. sounds good to me !!

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

to run these on a stock 05 BF 750, i will need clutch work correct? does that mean a kit or just swap springs?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those tires don't weight much. You can get away w/ just springs. Unless you're mr money bags & want to drop a couple $100 on some mild VFJ clutch work. But I would just call him and get some springs. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

springs it is then.. i called but no answer. i'll ring back later.

how long would it take a shop to install springs? i've never worked on this so i don't feel comfortable doing it plus i don't have the clutch puller or compressor.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

also, not to sound like a little kid but, will springs help me get the front off the ground ?


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

I ran with stock springs for a while. But I swapped to a maroon primary (I think... Might be red. I can't remember.), and an almond secondary, with a Teryx belt (cause mine was starting to slip so I needed it anyway).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

how long should it take a shop to install? 

and will springs help get the front end off the ground ?

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

and how much diff did the springs make? (since you ran stock then changed them)


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

I could probably do it in about an hour to hour and a half. Definitely brought back the low end grunt. Did lose a couple mph in the top end, but who needs to run 60 mph through the woods on a mud bike? Between the lighter tires and the springs, you should definitely be able to pull the tires off the ground. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome. With stock clutching and these mambas I've hit 45 but it doesn't have much after that. And I can punch it from a stop and it only lifts suspension. Tires can't get up at all.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

you wouldn't happen to be in TX would you ?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Since you've joined the brute family, you may as we'll invest in a primary puller and build your own secondary compressor. You'll save a fortune in shop fees. The springs are not hard to change. I agree that a spring change will help you get the front end up. Your gonna want to do your own clutch maintenance. That way you know the belt deflection is set right, else you will have other issues. That's just my opinion, mind you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seriously, just go start reading in the kawi clutching section and %99 of your answers will be answered. 

It's all in there, from which springs to run (though I still suggest calling VFJ once you have new tires, tell him what you got, and he will suggest/send you the right springs.) to tools needed, and how to pull it all apart and put it all back together. It's really simple and you can do it yourself if you even have half an inkling of mechanical know how.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

found a guy an hr away that won't charge much and said he'd show me how to do it all at the same time (very cheap)... works on brutes alot. i've a visual person lol . i've read alot of those threads and get confused. esp on the spring rate charts. idk what the lbs are at the top... 

i also just ordered a Dynatek Black ECU/CDI/Ignition Box  to help as well..


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

It could be done at home in about an hour if you have someone to help you. Main thing you need is a torque wrench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Visual? Then watch our videos. We have those too. Don't second guess yourself. Lol you can do It.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol I think I'll pay him the small fee and let him teach me.  hoping the dyna tek will make a decent difference


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot pay me and I'll walk you through it on the phone. Lol


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol he's doing the work. But the local shop said $200 to install, not gunna happen


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

if you actually want to keep those tires (i think its a horrible idea) get vforcejohn clutching. $345 and i promise you wont be disapointed.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm buying 28x11-12 mega Mayhems and selling these mambas. They are almost new. 

Does anybody use the dynatek I bought ??


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope, not in Texas. Far away on the east coast in Virginia. 

And I'm going to agree with everything the other guys have said. It's definitely not a bad idea to get the primary clutch tool, and make the secondary tool. Clutch maintenance is often overlooked, and it's so easy to do. I blew all kinds of dust out of my clutches this weekend. Cleaned the glazing off the sheaves, cleaned up the belt, and now it grabs like brand new. 

If the guy you have is willing to actually walk you through it while he does the work, I'd say go for it if you learn better by watching. I did that for a friend of mine who wanted me to clean the carb on his wife's Recon. I told him call the dealer, I'd do it for half, and I'd teach him so he could do it next time. 

As far as the Dynatek... you get those tires, those clutch springs, and plug that box in, and make sure you hold on when you mash the go lever. 

My bike has all that, a full HMF system, 3" snork, and jetted of course. Then throw me on top of it... I'm about 6'2" 350lbs. I can hang with, or beat depending on the launch, a bone stock 2012 Brute 750 with a 150lb rider in a 300' drag on my "big ol' mud tires". I've killed countless 400EX (stock and modded), hung with 800 Renegades, and even pulled a bored out to who knows what 450R the first 120' of that 300' track we built. But, of course, I'm pretty sure I've now got the dreaded "chain slap" from all that hammering... pay to play I guess.

You're on your way man. My best advice is read, read, read. If you don't get it, read it again. There's a TON of Brute info here. Trust me, I didn't plan on ending up on a Kawi, but since I did, I've made this place my go-to for info, and it's helped a lot. Now my friends call me the Brute Guru if we ever end up anywhere around one. They're not bad bikes if you learn their strengths and weaknesses, and every bike has their own. As much as I cuss at it, and want to light it on fire, I still love the thing.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol well I have realized they get expensive ! Lmao

I like the go button  

What is this "chain slap" you speak of ? Please explain

I love this forum, although it seems like it used to be busier ( I say that due to only a few post now but looks like there used to be a ton and more traffic)

I appreciate every thing you guys have said !! Can't wait to get it right and have some fun

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Oh and what do I have to do to keep up with a stock 01 raptor 660 lol

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------[/!


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

just talked to VforceJohn, got my clutch springs ordered !! hopefully they make a noticable diff


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

They will. Did you post up your mambas for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

just on FB.. you interested ?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Not at all sorry lol just wondering if you ever got them up for sale. How much are you asking? Just tires or tire and rim? You can put them in the classifieds on this site also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

lol i didn't think you would. it'll be just tires. they have 4 hrs on them and were $900 new.. idk i've never sold atv tires. i was thinking $650? ...

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------

just noticed this post has 62 replies.. just wanted to say thank you to every body for help !! i notice that not many post get over 3 replies so.. feels good to know where to go for help


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

$650 is a fair price post on craigslist too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just did... lol


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

THark88 said:


> Lol well I have realized they get expensive ! Lmao
> 
> I like the go button
> 
> ...




Read up on "Brute Force 750 timing chain stretch" on Google and here. The chains in the motor are notorious for stretching when you hammer them and/or run real hot. I've got 1200 miles on mine and it's starting to get a little rattle to it. 

Project number one once I get all moved into the house I'm in the process of buying.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

heres 2 pics i took this weekend. just to give an idea of what it looks like right now .. (both pretty bad pics)


----------

